# Gilroy Garlic Festival - July 24-26th



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 25, 2009)

I think I saw this one on the food channel once.  Looked like a great time.  Just curious if any of our California members know anything about this one or have any pictures to share.

http://gilroygarlicfestival.com/

The flame up looks particularly interesting to me.  To feed the massess the pyro-chefs will be cooking:

■386 tons of beef
■121 tons of pasta
■71 tons of scampi
■53 tons of calamari
■and 76 tons of fresh California garlic

You know its got to be good when you have that much garlic cooking!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 25, 2009)

Well I will be there in spirit if not physically. I know why some of the  Children of Israel who was wandering in the Wilderness for 40 years wanted to return to Egypt. Yeppers..it was to get the garlic. 

bigwheel


----------



## Larry D. (Jul 26, 2009)

Pics from our visit a few years ago:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice pictures Larry, thanks for posting!

Dallas


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 26, 2009)

Real nice pis Larry. Feel like I done been there and came back. Can't believe they getting six bucks for a Turkey Leg    A person in a busy area could get seriously rich like that. Last I checked with my chum the expurst Turkey Leg peddler say you can buy them from an E. Texas turkey farm for less than a buck each. That be giant ones which is already cooked much mo betta than you and I could cook em. They come in froze solid. Just heat em up in the smoke. Now this has been a few years back so they might have went up thanks to Algore etc. Seems like on TV at the garlic feastival they also showing nekked ladies flashing the camera etc. Did you get any pics of that? If so you got my email addy I think Now I would not be looking to lust..no..it be a strictly artsy fartsy type deal.  Let me know. Thanks.  

bigwheel


----------



## Larry D. (Jul 26, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Seems like on TV at the garlic feastival they also showing nekked ladies flashing the camera etc. Did you get any pics of that? If so you got my email addy I think Now I would not be looking to lust..no..it be a strictly artsy fartsy type deal.  Let me know. Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel



If there were any, I sure didn't see them.   Are you sure that was the Garlic Festival, and not Mardi Gras?


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I thought it was the garlic deal. Seems like them hippy chicks from Sunny CA be bad about doing that kinda stuff..or maybe good about it. Think I seen on TV one time where they blurred out certain parts of the fleamale anatomy. Maybe I was watching the wrong channel.

bigwheel


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 27, 2009)

I gotta keep better tabs on what the hell is going on in CA.


----------

